# Tour De Bronx on 10/26



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Tour De Bronx on 10/26/14*

I have done this ride a few times and its a hoot and afterwards you can go to Author Ave for some great food. Or, you can go to City Island for all the fried shrimp and fish you want. Now that we have two new breweries in the area well, that's reason enough to swing by after the ride.

I did the tour De Brooklyn, Staten Island, Queens, Yonkers and this one seems to have the largest turn out, but not the greatest food. 

Here is a clip of this years ride:
2014 Tour De Bronx - YouTube

Here is a clip of previous years ride s
Tour De Bronx Bike Tour 2013/10/13 - YouTube
and
Tour De Bronx 2011 Bike Tour - YouTube


----------



## gardenstatementnj (Mar 18, 2014)

i just registered for this. Ive done the other tours (staten island/brooklyn/5bbt) but not the Bronx. How is the terrain? Im considering doing this on a folder, wondering if i should do the 25 or 40, or take my full carbon bike out for the 40. are there rest stops? are they fully stocked?


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I never understood the point of a folding bike except if you were a world travler and it was just for local transportation.

For a REAL ride use your road bike and enjoy the 40miles. Starts near Yankee stadium are,a its stocked ok at 2 o 3 rest stops. One at Orchard beach and another at Van Cortland park. The food was not great in years past. Water, nature valley granola bars, oranges, bananas, that's all I can remember. 

Terrain is mostly flat first 3/4 and then a few steep but very short hills, but these are not so challenging inclines. Not like the Tour De Yonkers is. The inclines to note here are at the Cemetery and in Riverdale just after the VC Park rest stop. The ride ends at The Botanical garden with lousy dominos pizza and not so great band that should have been a jazz band an a great lawn to lay on.

Just like the other rides, they do not close the streets for this but there was a lead vehicle in rides past. So, stay with the pack and don't be road kill.


----------



## gardenstatementnj (Mar 18, 2014)

i use my folder for both travel purposes and for commuting purposes. The most ive done on my folder was a leisure 20 miles. I have a Dahon Speed Pro and really wanted to put it through its paces on a tour.


----------

